# Private or nhs



## Hope2018 (Apr 14, 2017)

Does anyone know- i am currently receiving ovulation induction treatment through the nhs. If I decided to go private for a few cycles and request IUI, would my nhs consultant need to be informed?
Thanks


----------



## Dory10 (Aug 6, 2013)

Hello welcome to FF

Depending on your CCG it may or may not affect any future funded NHS treatment. 

I would speak to your NHS consultant to see how long it would be before they would refer you on for IUI.

Dory
Xx


----------



## Hope2018 (Apr 14, 2017)

Thank you, that’s what I was worried if. I have been prescribed enough Clomid meds to last me about 4 more months so I wondered whether I could have private treatment of IUI in that time before going back for my next nhs appointment. Don’t want it to stop me having free treatment on the nhs.
Xxx


----------



## CopperBird (Jan 10, 2016)

It depends on where you live but I know in my area if you have had any previous treatment, NHS or private then you will not get any further funding on the NHS. The system is quite brutal. I would just be patient and wait for the NHS treatment as you may not be offered it again. The waiting around is frustrating but it goes quick and hopefully the clomid will work for you  Hope this helps.


----------

